# Are all the Brute Trash Cans Aquarium Safe for water changes?



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

Are all the Brute Trash Cans Aquarium Safe for water changes?

I think I see them using it on the TV show " tanked" 

Right now I use a 20-gallon which seems to be safe however I am wondering if the larger ones are also Aquarium Safe? 

I think I saw a green one, I am wondering if that is some kind of hippie recycled environmental material which might not be aquarium safe. 

Would I be looking for a particular type of material on the trash cans to ensure they are safe to hold water for the aquarium. 

Thanks.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I believe that all of the plastics used in trash cans and bins/totes are safe for aquarium water. Just make sure you clean them well to remove any residual injection mold release.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

As long as they dont release anything back into the water you are good.
I use the 44 gallon brute and the 30 gallon brute for my saltwater tanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Most are perfectly safe. The color denotes what they're intended purpose is. I believe there are quite a few options and most, but not all, are considered food safe and therefore safe for our purposes. I think the red and/or green might be questionable. But the basic grey ones are fine. I believe there was a thread on one of the reef forums sometime in the past and someone noticed on the bottom of the can it noted that yellow, white and grey are listed as food safe.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I have used the 32G gray Rubbermaid can in the past without issues and also bought the wheeled dolly which helped when moving an almost full can of water around.

You can also double check the Rubbermaid Commercial website to see if the product you are considering using has the NSF certification for a food safe product use.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

jboone82590 said:


> As long as they dont release anything back into the water you are good.
> I use the 44 gallon brute and the 30 gallon brute for my saltwater tanks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Do you use them to fill the tank with treated water or do you used them to empty out dirty water from the tank? 

One of my fish tank only has a supply of water that is from a shower and won't come out to anything lower than 90's degrees even on the coldest setting. So I have to get a lot of water and wait until the temperature lowers to that of the aquarium ( around 72.5 degrees) in order to change the water. 

So I have to make a lot of water like a day ahead of time. 

Thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been using Brute cans (of various colors - mostly gray) for years for tanking with no known issues at all.

Keep two cans filled with (aerating/circulating) RO/DI water at nearly all times. I keep super-sensitive shrimp and, on the marine side, finicky coral and have had a great experience with Brute cans.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Overwatch said:


> Do you use them to fill the tank with treated water or do you used them to empty out dirty water from the tank?
> 
> One of my fish tank only has a supply of water that is from a shower and won't come out to anything lower than 90's degrees even on the coldest setting. So I have to get a lot of water and wait until the temperature lowers to that of the aquarium ( around 72.5 degrees) in order to change the water.
> 
> ...


I use them for for RODI water and to mix my saltwater for my reef tank.
I also take half gallons to top off my planted tank and have been doing that for a while and haven't seen any ill effects.
If it will work for a reef tank then its ok for a planted tank. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Another option is food safe plastic 55 gallon drums. They are readily available around here on Craigslist. Usually about $10 They are a lot sturdier.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Overwatch said:


> ... only has a supply of water that is from a shower and won't come out to anything lower than 90's degrees even on the coldest setting.


That is very odd unless your shower is only hooked up to a tank-less water heater and doesn't have a separate cold line feed.

I used my Brute can for fresh water and pumped to the tank prior to only using a hose to tap connection to fill the tanks directly.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

deeda said:


> That is very odd unless your shower is only hooked up to a tank-less water heater and doesn't have a separate cold line feed.
> 
> I used my Brute can for fresh water and pumped to the tank prior to only using a hose to tap connection to fill the tanks directly.


Not all that uncommon with a mixing valve. (One handle faucet) I have the same issue, just not as extreme. The faucet is probably leaking internally between the hot and cold.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Kubla said:


> Not all that uncommon with a mixing valve. (One handle faucet) I have the same issue, just not as extreme. The faucet is probably leaking internally between the hot and cold.


I forgot about that possibility. Thanks!


----------

